# Slurppie's Custom Catback



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I finally had everything installed today. The exterior sound level is identical to the stock system where as the interior is just a tad louder but not bad by any means. I did not notice any loss of low end torgue but did see an increase from 4K on. Here are some pics of the work.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

That cars lookin pretty damn HOT! Are you findin that self test info you want?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Very similar to mine minus the resonator.
What size piping did you go with?
Magnaflow 14829's I presume?
That seems to the weapon of chioce lately.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I used 2.5" from the race pipe back then 2.25 from the Y to the mufflers.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I used 2.5" from the race pipe back then 2.25 from the Y to the mufflers. *


Ditto.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

by the way..Welcome bro!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *by the way..Welcome bro! *


Hey thanks man!
Nice to be part of the fam.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I finally had everything installed today. The exterior sound level is identical to the stock system where as the interior is just a tad louder but not bad by any means. I did not notice any loss of low end torgue but did see an increase from 4K on. Here are some pics of the work. *


Is this butt dyno or did you really test it?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Butt dyno with no Taco Bell


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurpie you have the same set up as ScottyNY. I will be doing the same thing. The sound is great not too loud. Saw Scott today at the New York meet. RPNY was there his set up is about the same but he has OBX mufflers and it's a LOT louder.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

NX01 said:


> *Slurpie you have the same set up as ScottyNY. I will be doing the same thing. The sound is great not too loud. Saw Scott today at the New York meet. RPNY was there his set up is about the same but he has OBX mufflers and it's a LOT louder. *


Scottlny did his after mine and I did mine after snolden. Ritepina
is the only one I know running 3" piping.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I finally had everything installed today. The exterior sound level is identical to the stock system where as the interior is just a tad louder but not bad by any means. I did not notice any loss of low end torgue but did see an increase from 4K on. Here are some pics of the work. *


I checked it out and made a comment in your guest book, excellent job on the catback. If I decide to keep my present Alty, I will be there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

looks good. that is the same set up I have minus the race pipe (next on the list). you should get the magnaflow resonator. much better than the stock one. very nice though.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

tytalian said:


> *looks good. that is the same set up I have minus the race pipe (next on the list). you should get the magnaflow resonator. much better than the stock one. very nice though. *


Ok...Tytalian failed the alcohol test  that is a Magnaflow res bro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Ok...Tytalian failed the alcohol test  that is a Magnaflow res bro. *


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Looking Good Brian.

Any difference in the Y the shop made and the Y that came off stock?

Also, length of install?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Scottlny did his after mine and I did mine after snolden. Ritepina
> is the only one I know running 3" piping. *


I also have a 3 inch custom SS mandrel setup.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a few shots of mine:

http://www.altimas.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=668631

http://www.altimas.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=668634

http://www.altimas.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=668638

As you can see, very similar to Slurp's.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Clean set up!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Here's a few shots of mine:
> 
> http://www.altimas.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=668631
> 
> ...


Yes, very clean set up, I`ll have to take a week-end trip and visit that shop someday. 

BTW, how did you get your ride to lay on it`s side?(second pic)


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Here's a few shots of mine:
> 
> http://www.altimas.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=668631
> 
> ...


Nice to see.


----------

